# Does size matter?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

I am an aspiring police officer like many people on this board and was just wondering if anyone can let me know something that i have not gotten any feedback on yet. Does height matter when the final decision is passed on whether or not a candidate will be eligible? I am 5'7" and only weigh 145 pounds... every single police test i take i am usually the smallest guy there, will this effect my chances? Another question is, before becoming a police officer, is it wise to train in a martial art or boxing before becoming a police officer to help self defense or will academy training cover that? any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Size is not as important as good communication skills and staying in shape. 
Self Defense is covered well in most academies.
The physical requirments have somewhat gone there way (law suits). If you are looking out of Mass, some departments score your body fat rating in your hiring process. 

My advice, get a degree (learn to write well) and run (stay in shape) everyday. Don't sweat the size matter.


----------



## skicop12 (Nov 17, 2004)

As Zuke has said size is not as important as communication skills and staying in shape. I know big guys who wouldn't be able to run if you paid them. You want to be in shape for the size you are, when you get on the job you will just have to use your tactics and positioning maybe more than a bigger guy, who may just use his brunt strength. If your looking for a job in Mass you got bigger things to worry about first, like civil service test. Remember too, there is always someone bigger than you and once you get into law enforcement you don't have a choice you don't lose.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Drink milk MikeV!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

haha i think im too old to start drinking milk now, im in good shape for my size but not in any way intimidating, i can run well and i have over three years towards a B.A. completed along with a lot of people service skills... so now i just have to learn how to be a tough guy ha


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

mikev";p="58761 said:


> so now i just have to learn how to be a tough guy ha


Just ask Gil.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I think size is something that is "unofficially" judged in interviews. If a dept. had to choose between a smaller guy and a big guy with equal qualifications, they would take the bigger guy. At 5'7" Mike, your not a midget... hit the gym, EAT, and EAT some more. I am 5'8"... when i graduated HS i was 150, now I am 185lbs from years of gym time and eating well. If for nothing else, pack on some mass for your own benefit. Weightlifting is a great hobby and you certainly use your strength in a police job. Your brain is your most valuable tool without a doubt, but there will come a time where someone will try and go for the championship against you...


----------

